# Google Unveils First Chrome OS Computer: the Cr-48



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Unveils First Chrome OS Computer: the Cr-48.



> *A laptop running just a Web browser might sound a bit limited. But Google is betting you'll want one.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

A bit of a shame that the OS isn't available for download.


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

How do you simply listen to music with that? does it have any cd-rom drive?

maybe by streaming all the bandwidth on youtube...

can we download things that we like (like photo) to keep it in the notebook memory??

LoL


----------



## emoric (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still unable to let me guard down with these cloud based operating systems.
I just don't think I can trust a cloud with my data. I mean, they do have a tendency of blowing away.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Or dropping it all on the ground when a farmer prays for a good harvest.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Anand's Thoughts on Google's Chrome OS.

This review article covers the following topics on 7 web pages:
The New World
Microsoft's Inactions and Learning from Our Mistakes
Connectivity Brilliance: Free Cellular Data with Every Chrome Netbook
Apps
The Hardware: Meet the Cr-48
Performance & ISA Independence
Final Words

-- Tom


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Google is offering a *Pilot program* And if your are selected after filling out the application you get a *Cr-48 Chrome Notebook * for testing! It sounds cool to me so I put in for it. I hope I get selected.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Lance1,

If you do, please tell us how it is going, and give us your first-person feedback!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google's ChromeOS means losing control of data, warns GNU founder Richard Stallman.



> *New cloud computing OS released by Google is plan to push people into 'careless computing', warns free software advocate*


-- Tom


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

....we had this conversation here at TSG, but we did. It was regarding Steve Jobs comments re: the future of home PC's, and sort of mingled in with Googls announcement, back then, that they were headed in this direction....

from your link Tom...



> ......The risks include loss of legal rights to data if it is stored on a company's machine's rather than your own, Stallman points out: "In the US, you even lose legal rights if you store your data in a company's machines instead of your own. The police need to present you with a search warrant to get your data from you; but if they are stored in a company's server, the police can get it without showing you anything. They may not even have to give the company a search warrant........





> ........But Stallman is unimpressed. "I think that marketers like "cloud computing" because it is devoid of substantive meaning. The term's meaning is not substance, it's an attitude: 'Let any Tom, Dick and Harry hold your data, let any Tom, Dick and Harry do your computing for you (and control it).' Perhaps the term 'careless computing' would suit it better..........


I could not agree more, on what he states in the article, with only a few reservations....Oh well,

I am sure those that love to go out and purchase every new object that Steve Jobs put on the market ( you know who I mean..)
will be quick to flock to this cloud concept.

I for one, will continue to keep my data on my home PC, under my control, until the days comes that PC's are no longer produced for the private consumer ( fat chance, since companies like Intel, and AMD would have no business to speak of)


----------

